# [SOLVED] Configurare HAL

## lex82

Ciao a tutti,

vorrei sapere come posso modificare la configurazione di HAL perché mi funziona tipo le lucine dell'albero di Natale: si spegne e s'accende quando vuole lui. Vi spiego il mio problema: ho installato X.org e GNOME seguendo pedissequamente la documentazione ufficiale Gentoo. Usando "emerge gnome" installa DBus 0.23 e HAL 0.4.8; li ho inseriti entrambi nel runlevel di default e funziona MA:

1 - quando inserisco dei CD/DVD a volte me li monta da solo altre volte vuole una "spinta" (Nautilus -> Click destro sull'unità -> Monta volume);

2 - quando un CD/DVD è stato inserito prima che venga avviato il computer (ad es. me li dimentico il giorno prima all'interno del lettore) non li monta in automatico (stesso problema del punto 1);

3 - quando inserisco la mia penna USB me la legge correttamente ma se la inserisco prima che si avvii GNOME non la monta costringendomi a montarla manualmente.

Pensando che fosse un problema di versioni ho "smascherato" HAL (versione testing) e l'ho aggiornato. Inoltre ho anche installato hal-device-manager ma ora non mi visualizza più nessuna unità neanche all'interno di Nautilus!!! Inoltre anche quando inserisco un disco e lo monto manualmente non mi appare più nessuna icona all'interno di GNOME costringendomi ad andare in /mnt/dvd o /mnt/dvdrw (ho un lettore e un masterizzatore).   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Come posso risolvere:?:

----------

## makami

Non so se si possa risolvere modificando i file di configurazione, comunque potresti provare ad emergere le versioni ~ di questi pacchetti, magari con quelle funziona come dici tu, in ogni caso potresti subito tornare alle versioni attuali senza problemi

----------

## SilverXXX

Secondo me i problemi (che a volte dà anche a me) sono di gioventù del programma.... per cui non ci puoi fare niente

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> vorrei sapere come posso modificare la configurazione di HAL perché mi funziona tipo le lucine dell'albero di Natale: si spegne e s'accende quando vuole lui. Vi spiego il mio problema: ho installato X.org e GNOME seguendo pedissequamente la documentazione ufficiale Gentoo. Usando "emerge gnome" installa DBus 0.23 e HAL 0.4.8; li ho inseriti entrambi nel runlevel di default e funziona MA:
> 
> 1 - quando inserisco dei CD/DVD a volte me li monta da solo altre volte vuole una "spinta" (Nautilus -> Click destro sull'unità -> Monta volume);
> ...

 

Io per il tuo primo problema non so dare soluzione, però posso dirti qualche cosa sul 2° punto:

smascherando HAL hai preso la versione testing, che uso anche io su gnome, purtroppo questa versione, secondo me, è buggata perchè se tu quando sei in gnome stoppi i servizi hal e dbus ti tornano tutte le icone. però il fatto anche più brutto, è che quelle del cd, floppy e masterizzatore, non dovrebbero scomparire da nautilus, e qui puoi risolvere o tornando alla versione stable di hal, o smascherando anche dbus e tutto quello che serve per l'automount; ma le icone sul desktop delle partizioni dati e forse anche del cd non le avrai più. dovrai sempre andare o da /mnt/ o dalle icone in nautilus, solo per le unità ottiche.

----------

## codadilupo

uso gnome, e l'automount ha sempre avuto qualche difetto, nel senso che, inserendo i supporti, prima o dopo l'avvio di gnome, ho sempre visto comparire le icone in nautilus computer:/// e tuttavia,  ho sempre dovuto montarli a mano con un doppio click (cosa, per altro, che non mi dispiace  :Wink: ).

Da quando ho aggiornato il sistema recentemente, a causa di un frettoloso emerge di gaim-cvs, pero', tutto sembra essere andato a posto magicamente.

questi sono i programmi e i file coinvolti: prova a vedere se la cosa piu' o meno corrisponde alla tua situazione attuale:

```
# This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.18.4.1 2005/01/31 23:05:14 vapier Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda2               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/hda4               /               xfs             noatime 0 1

/dev/hda3               none            swap            sw                      0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

/dev/hdc                /media/cdrecorder       auto    user,exec,noauto,users,managed 0 0
```

occhio al "managed"! importantissimo, soprattutto per quei device, come floppy e cdrom, che dovresti sempre vedere, anche se non contengono nessun supporto.

```
harlock@alkadia ~ $ qpkg -I -v gnome-vfs; qpkg -I -v gnome-volume-manager; qpkg -I -v nautilus; qpkg -I -v gst-plugins-gnomevfs; qpkg -I -v gnomevfsmm gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.12.2 *

dev-cpp/gnome-vfsmm-2.6.1 *

gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-1.5.4 *

gnome-base/nautilus-2.10.1-r1 *

gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.12.2 *

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.8.10 *
```

ti consiglio, inoltre, di controllare:

```
harlock@alkadia ~ $ rc-status -a
```

senza essermene mai accorto, avevo un sacco di servizi "broken" dovuti ad aggiornamenti. Se é anche il tuo caso, devi, per ogni servzio, rimuovere il servizio dal runlevel specifico, e re-inserirlo.

Coda

----------

## lex82

Ho reimpostato la maschera per i pacchetti di testing e reinstallato quelli vecchi. Tutto funziona come prima: i drive si vedono all'interno di Nautilus ma li devo montare a mano. Ho notato che se inserisci gnome-volume-manager all'avvio della sessione tutto funziona benissimo ma non dovrebbe farlo in automatico GNOME?

Un'altra domandina: come faccio ad inserire in "Computer" e sul desktop anche le partizioni di Windows montate?

@codadilupo - che significa il flag "managed"? rc-status ha segnalato alcuni servizi attivi e altri disattivati (off) ma nessun servizio "broken".

----------

## codadilupo

managed significa, in parole povere, che il device c'e', ma il supporto non per forza: in questo modo tu vedi il device CDROM in nautilus, anche se non c'e' nessun cd inserito da montare  :Wink: 

Ah, ovviamente, tutti i device non managed, che devono essere gestiti da hal (penne usb, hd esterni etc..) NON li devi inserire in fstab, ma lasciare che sia hal, con fstab-sync, e popolare il file all'occorrenza.

Coda

----------

## ^Stefano^

anche io ho il problema che le partizioni dati in fat32 non si vedono ne in nautilus, ne sul desktop. però come entro in gnome pensa lui a montarle, anche se in fstab vi è noauto. ho notato che il problema si è presentato smascherando gnome hal e dbus, ma tornare indietro, ho già provato, da errori e non va a buon fine. ho notato inoltre che se disattivo hald e dbus le icone ricompaiono subito. li riattivo e scompaiono. ad ogni modo posso vedere il contenuto delle partizioni solo tramite /mnt/ e la cosa scoccia un po...

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *Nello84 wrote:*   

> anche io ho il problema che le partizioni dati in fat32 non si vedono ne in nautilus, ne sul desktop. però come entro in gnome pensa lui a montarle, anche se in fstab vi è noauto. ho notato che il problema si è presentato smascherando gnome hal e dbus, ma tornare indietro, ho già provato, da errori e non va a buon fine. ho notato inoltre che se disattivo hald e dbus le icone ricompaiono subito. li riattivo e scompaiono. ad ogni modo posso vedere il contenuto delle partizioni solo tramite /mnt/ e la cosa scoccia un po...

 

Molto strano... prova a postare il tuo fstab...

Comunque non è detto che una partizione win sia strettamente fat32 (che è supportatat benissimo dal kernel) ma potrebbe essere NTFS, per cui magari ti consiglierei di utilizzare il fantastico driver captive ...

Ciauz   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

Sai...quando la partizione la faccio io so con quale FS l'ho formattata.

```
# This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1      /      reiserfs    defaults,noatime   0 1

/dev/hda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/hdc       /mnt/cdrom           auto      noauto,ro,user   0 0

/dev/hdd            /mnt/cdrom2         auto       noauto,ro,user       0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto,user   0 0

/dev/hdb3             /mnt/share2       vfat       noauto,user,rw       0 0

/dev/hda3              /mnt/share       vfat       noauto,user,rw       0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

la situazione è questa: se inserisco un dvd dati o un cd dati me lo monta da solo e mi compare anche l'icona sul desktop, mentre le due fat32 che vedete,le monta da solo quando entro in gnome, ma ne in nautilus ne sul desktop vedo icone. posso vedere il contenuto delle stesse solo da /mnt/. se stoppo hald e dbus mi tornano le icone delle partizioni ma non mi monta più i cd e dvd.

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *Nello84 wrote:*   

> Sai...quando la partizione la faccio io so con quale FS l'ho formattata.

 

beh qper quello che riguarda te, ma sai anche per caso in che modalità l'ha formattata lex82? Visto che non riusciva a vedere le partizioni?

mmm... potresti inserire managed alla fine come opzioni delle 2 partizioni vfat.   :Wink: 

Ciauz

----------

## lex82

Ho compilato il kernel con supporto NTFS e FAT32. Le mie partizioni sono due NTFS (non mi serve la possibilità di scriverci ma solo di leggerle) e una FAT32.

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

>  *Nello84 wrote:*   Sai...quando la partizione la faccio io so con quale FS l'ho formattata. 
> 
> beh qper quello che riguarda te, ma sai anche per caso in che modalità l'ha formattata lex82? Visto che non riusciva a vedere le partizioni?
> 
> mmm... potresti inserire managed alla fine come opzioni delle 2 partizioni vfat.  
> ...

 

bhe per lex82 no, ma avevo capito dal post che ti riferivi solo a me!!

managed anche nelle partizioni? sicuro che non dia problemi? io avevo pensato ad un noexec, è sbagliato?

c'è da dire che io uso gnome in testing e di conseguenza anche hal e dbus sono in testing.

però di dbus non installo l'ultima versione perchè ho già provato due volte e non mi fa avviare hal, dandomi un errore. quindi sono ancora alla 0.50-r2

----------

## makami

 *Nello84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c'è da dire che io uso gnome in testing e di conseguenza anche hal e dbus sono in testing.
> 
> però di dbus non installo l'ultima versione perchè ho già provato due volte e non mi fa avviare hal, dandomi un errore. quindi sono ancora alla 0.50-r2

 

Per l'errore prova a riemergere hal e ivman dopo aver emerso dbus, dovrebbe non dartelo più

Comunque sia nemmeno a me funziona l'automount (in kde) con la versione 0.60-r3 di dbus..

----------

## Dr.Dran

beh suggersco in questo caso + che ivman, di utilizzare pmount è un progetto nuovo e sembra promettere bene   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lex82

Ci sono riuscito.

Questa è la sequenza delle operazioni:

1) Eliminare in fstab tutte le righe relative alle partizioni di win e riavviare;

2) Avviare gnome-volume-manager;

3) Editare fstab aggiungendo le partizioni di win;

4) mount -a.

Tutto qui. Bisogna impostare l'avvio automatico di gnome-volume-manager all'inizio della sessione o in local.d e tutto funziona benissimo!!!

Grazie a tutti!

----------

## ^Stefano^

lex82 e quando poi riavvii ancora va? comunque io ho avviato gnome-volume-manager e nada, niente icone.

pmount è installato correttamente, ma ora ho installato anche ivman e vediamo. ma sto file local.d dove è?

```
slocate local.d
```

non mi trova nulla

----------

## ^Stefano^

inoltre vorrei far vedere che gnome-volume-manager da me è già in esecuzione:

 6038 ?        Ss     0:00 gnome-volume-manager --sm-config-prefix /gnome-volume 

 6041 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFI

HAL E DBUS

 5134 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon-1 --system

 5271 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/hald --use-syslog

 5276 ?        S      0:00 hald-addon-acpi

 5284 ?        S      0:00 hald-addon-storage

 5286 ?        S      0:00 hald-addon-storage

ora provo ad usare managed in fstab, se non funziona penso proprio che sia dovuto ad hal e dbus che essendo in testing hanno dei problemi. d'altro canto se li stoppo tutto torna normale.

----------

## lex82

Innanzitutto vorrei chiarire che sto utilizzando la versione stabile amd64.

Ho controllato la lista dei processi in esecuzione sul mio PC e c'è un'unica istanza di gnome-volume-manager.

Posto il mio fstab:

```
# This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details

# <fs>      <mountpoint>      <type>      <opts>               <dump/pass>

# System devices

proc         /proc         proc      defaults            0 0

shm         /dev/shm      tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec         0 0

# Linux devices (fixed)

/dev/sda1      /boot         ext2      defaults,noatime         1 2

/dev/sda2      none         swap      sw               0 0

/dev/sda5      /         reiserfs   defaults,notail,noatime         0 1

/dev/sda6      /home         reiserfs   defaults,notail,noatime         0 3

# Shared devices (fixed)

/dev/sda3      /mnt/windows      ntfs   user,exec,noauto,umask=000 0 0

/dev/sda7      /mnt/archivio      ntfs   user,exec,noauto,umask=000 0 0

/dev/sdb1      /mnt/shared      vfat   user,exec,noauto,umask=000 0 0

# Linux devices (removable)

/dev/hdb                /media/cdrecorder       auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/hda                /media/cdrom            auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/sr0                /media/cdrecorder1      auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/floppy/0           /media/floppy           auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0
```

Le partizioni della sezione "Shared devices (fixed)" non hanno la dicitura managed perché altrimenti gnome-volume-manager le elimina dal file. Utilizzando noauto permette a gnome-volume-manager di sapere che ci sono quelle partizioni e di montarle automaticamente all'avvio!

Per avviare il servizio gnome-volume-manager vai su Desktop -> Preferenze -> Sessioni. Apri il tab programmi d'avvio e clicca su aggiungi. Scrivi "gnome-volume-manager" e metti la priorità a 60. Clicca su Ok, poi Chiudi. Chiudi la sessione di GNOME e avviane una nuova. Ripeto: questo sembra funzionare sulle versioni stabili di HAL, DBus e gnome-volume-manager dell'architettura amd64!!!

----------

## ^Stefano^

ok, ma come vedi dal post sopra io ho già in esecuzione gnome-volume-manager e gnome-vfs. più che altro mi interessano le diciture exec che hai nelle partizioni e anche umask. dovrò documentarmi sul loro significato.

----------

## codadilupo

exec dice che puoi eseguire gl'eseguibili presenti sulle partizioni. umask setta la maschera dei permessi (775, 000, 700 etc..)

Coda

----------

## ^Stefano^

Ehi! grazie codadilupo! Ho capito che non centrano nulla! l'unica cosa che mi è rimasta da provare è commentare le partizioni n fstab, riavviare gnome e decommentarle per vedere come si comporta. ma qua nel forum non ce nessuno che si occupa di hal e dbus in gentoo? almeno da avere una qualche info in più su un possibile loro bug.

----------

## lex82

Se vuoi un consiglio torna alle versioni stabili. A me sta funzionando tutto alla grande.

Anche GnomeBaker adesso mi funziona benissimo (prima mi diceva sempre che, secondo mtab il dispositivo non era montato)!!!

----------

## ^Stefano^

ci provai tempo fa ma ho abbastanza pacchetti smascherati e ho avuto degli errori di compilazione.

```
www-client/mozilla-firefox ~x86

x11-libs/gtk+ ~x86

dev-libs/glib ~x86

x11-libs/pango ~x86

x11-libs/cairo ~x86

gnome-base/gnome ~x86

app-admin/system-tools-backends ~x86

gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager ~x86

app-text/gnome-doc-utils ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-applets ~x86

sys-apps/hal ~x86

sys-apps/dbus ~x86

sys-fs/udev ~x86

sys-apps/baselayout ~x86

gnome-base/libgtop ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-desktop ~x86

gnome-extra/gconf-editor ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager ~x86

sys-apps/pmount ~x86

gnome-base/libgnomeprintui ~x86

gnome-base/libgnomeprint ~x86

app-arch/file-roller ~x86

gnome-base/librsvg ~x86

dev-libs/atk ~x86

gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor ~x86

gnome-extra/zenity ~x86

media-sound/sound-juicer ~x86

gnome-extra/gnome-media ~x86

gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner ~x86

gnome-extra/gnome-utils ~x86

gnome-base/libgnomecanvas ~x86

gnome-base/eel ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-menus ~x86

net-analyzer/gnome-nettool ~x86

mail-client/evolution ~x86

gnome-extra/libgtkhtml ~x86

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server ~x86

x11-themes/gnome-themes ~x86

x11-libs/gtksourceview ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-vfs ~x86

gnome-base/orbit ~x86

app-editors/gedit ~x86

gnome-extra/bug-buddy ~x86

app-text/evince ~x86

app-text/poppler ~x86

gnome-base/gdm ~x86

app-admin/gnome-system-tools ~x86

gnome-base/gconf ~x86

gnome-base/libgnome ~x86

gnome-base/libgnomeui ~x86

x11-wm/metacity ~x86

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme ~x86

dev-util/pkgconfig ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-session ~x86

media-gfx/eog ~x86

media-libs/libexif ~x86

gnome-extra/yelp ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-keyring ~x86

media-video/totem ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg ~x86

app-text/iso-codes ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdnav ~x86

media-libs/gst-plugins ~x86

dev-libs/liboil ~x86

media-libs/gstreamer ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd ~x86

gnome-extra/evolution-webcal ~x86

net-misc/vino ~x86

gnome-extra/gucharmap ~x86

gnome-base/nautilus ~x86

gnome-extra/gcalctool ~x86

x11-terms/gnome-terminal ~x86

net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus ~x86

www-client/epiphany ~x86

dev-python/pygtk ~x86

dev-python/pycairo ~x86

x11-libs/libsvg-cairo ~x86

gnome-base/control-center ~x86

x11-libs/libwnck ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-panel ~x86

gnome-extra/gnome-games ~x86

x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds ~x86

sys-fs/device-mapper ~x86

sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks ~x86

sys-fs/sysfsutils ~x86

net-misc/whois ~x86

net-dns/bind-tools ~x86

net-analyzer/traceroute ~x86

dev-python/gnome-python ~x86

kde-base/kde ~x86

kde-base/kdeaddons ~x86

kde-base/kdelibs ~x86

kde-base/arts ~x86

kde-base/kdepim ~x86

kde-base/kdebase ~x86

kde-base/kdegames ~x86

kde-base/kdemultimedia ~x86

media-libs/akode ~x86

kde-base/kdenetwork ~x86

kde-base/kdewebdev ~x86

kde-base/kdeadmin ~x86

kde-base/kdegraphics ~x86

kde-base/kdeedu ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork ~x86

kde-base/kdetoys ~x86

kde-base/kdeutils ~x86

kde-base/kde-i18n ~x86

kde-base/kde-meta ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes ~x86

kde-base/kcminit ~x86

kde-base/ksplashml ~x86

kde-base/kreadconfig ~x86

kde-base/ksmserver ~x86

kde-base/kwin ~x86

kde-base/kdebase-data ~x86

kde-base/kdesu ~x86

kde-base/khelpcenter ~x86

kde-base/khotkeys ~x86

kde-base/kcontrol ~x86

kde-base/kdm ~x86

kde-base/kdialog ~x86

kde-base/libkonq ~x86

kde-base/kcheckpass ~x86

kde-base/kdesktop ~x86

kde-base/kpersonalizer ~x86

kde-base/kdebase-startkde ~x86

kde-base/kicker ~x86

kde-base/konsole ~x86

app-cdr/k3b ~x86

mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird ~x86

net-p2p/valknut ~x86

net-p2p/dclib ~x86

x11-wm/fvwm ~x86

x11-themes/fvwm-crystal ~x86

media-sound/amarok ~x86

kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts ~x86

kde-base/konqueror ~x86

kde-base/libkonq ~x86

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves ~x86

kde-base/kdialog ~x86

kde-base/kcontrol ~x86

kde-base/khelpcenter ~x86

kde-base/kcminit ~x86

kde-base/khotkeys ~x86

kde-base/kdesu ~x86

kde-base/kdebase-data ~x86

kde-base/arts ~x86

kde-base/kdeaddons-meta ~x86

kde-base/ksig ~x86

kde-base/renamedlg-images ~x86

kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-konq-plugins ~x86

kde-base/knewsticker-scripts ~x86

kde-base/kdeaddons-kfile-plugins ~x86

kde-base/noatun-plugins ~x86

kde-base/kate-plugins ~x86

kde-base/kate ~x86

kde-base/atlantikdesigner ~x86

kde-base/atlantik ~x86

kde-base/libkdegames ~x86

kde-base/renamedlg-audio ~x86

kde-base/konqueror-akregator ~x86

kde-base/kicker-applets ~x86

kde-base/konq-plugins ~x86

kde-base/kaddressbook-plugins ~x86

kde-base/kaddressbook ~x86

kde-base/kontact ~x86

kde-base/libkdepim ~x86

kde-base/libkcal ~x86

kde-base/ktnef ~x86

kde-base/libkpimidentities ~x86

kde-base/certmanager ~x86

kde-base/libkpgp ~x86

kde-base/libkdenetwork ~x86

kde-base/kdeedu-meta ~x86

kde-base/kgeography ~x86

kde-base/kpercentage ~x86

kde-base/keduca ~x86

kde-base/kstars ~x86

kde-base/libkdeedu ~x86

kde-base/kvoctrain ~x86

kde-base/ktouch ~x86

kde-base/klettres ~x86

kde-base/kdeedu-applnk ~x86

kde-base/khangman ~x86

kde-base/kig ~x86

kde-base/kmplot ~x86

kde-base/kwordquiz ~x86

kde-base/kalzium ~x86

kde-base/kiten ~x86

kde-base/kanagram ~x86

kde-base/kbruch ~x86

kde-base/kturtle ~x86

kde-base/klatin ~x86

kde-base/blinken ~x86

kde-base/kverbos ~x86

kde-base/kdebase-meta ~x86

kde-base/kdeaccessibility ~x86

kde-base/kdesdk ~x86

x11-misc/x11vnc ~x86

dev-lang/python ~x86

app-admin/gamin ~x86

x11-misc/xscreensaver ~x86

app-text/xpdf ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-pitfdll ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-libs ~x86

app-portage/gentoolkit ~x86

app-text/poppler-bindings ~x86

mail-client/sylpheed-claws ~x86

media-gfx/gimp ~x86

dev-cpp/gnome-vfsmm ~x86

```

----------

## lex82

E' una specie di suicidio, secondo me, smascherare così tanti pacchetti di testing. Il branch stabile di Gentoo contiene dei pacchetti a prova di proiettile (quasi come Debian), oltretutto le patch dei Dev Gentoo aumentano di parecchio le prestazioni generali del sistema  :Exclamation: 

Il mio package.keywords conta al massimo 20 pacchetti sbloccati e sono tutte applicazioni (e relative dipendenze); il risultato è un sistema molto stabile e veloce (con un'architettura che ancora adesso non è supportata al 100%).   :Wink: 

Oltretutto hai questi problemi dei quali nessuno (o quasi) ha sentito parlare o ha provato a risolvere...   :Sad: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

ma il mio automount va e anche bene, soltanto che le icone delle partizioni sono sparite. per il resto tutto funziona alla grande. 

se il mio package.keywords è pieno pensa chi usa ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"!!

ora vedrò cosa posso fare per tornare alla stable, ma questo vuole dire usare ancora programmi che su tutte le distro sono già stati aggiornati da un pezzo. non mi ispira molto questo...

----------

## lex82

Forse non mi sono spiegato: il branch stabile di Gentoo è una gran cosa. Il fatto di non aver tutte le ultime versioni dei programmi è anche questa una buona cosa. Tu pensa che c'è gente che utilizza GNOME 2.8 perché la sua stabilità è più che provata! Non dico di utilizzare software del 15-18 ma le ultime versioni possono essere instabili e potresti non poter più tornare indietro se combini un macello.

Io sono un programmatore (adesso si dice ingegnere del software... mah... ho sempre detestato ingegneria!   :Twisted Evil: ) e so quello che significa fare debug anche su un'applicazione finita che si suppone debba funzionare a dovere. Quando poi la gente che mette mano al codice è tanta i possibili errori si moltiplicano in serie esponenziale!!!

Il mio è un semplice consiglio: utilizzia il branch stabile per l'utilizzo comune, se poi sei uno sviluppatore di sw per linux e, quindi, hai necessità di adottare le ultime versioni utilizza XEN per la virtualizzazione e ti crei due ambienti: uno stabile per utilizzarlo quotidianamente e uno di testing per lo sviluppo (almeno io faccio così)...

----------

## ^Stefano^

si io ho capito benissimo quello che mi hai detto, ed hai anche pienamente ragione. però da considerare è anche il fatto che versioni più nuove non portano solo difetti, ma anche innovazioni. 

ad ogni modo, secondo te, è una cosa molto difficile tornare a gentoo stable, ora che hai visto il mio package.keywords?

perchè ho sentito dire che quando si edita make.conf con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" poi non è più possibile tornare indietro...  :Exclamation:   :Question: 

----------

## lex82

Il problema è come tornare. Non puoi semplicemente cancellare package.keywords e ri-emergere tutto. A parte il fatto che ci metterebbe un giorno... devi pianificare il ritorno al branch stabile anche se, secondo me, faresti meglio a fare un bel backup dei tuoi dati e fare un'installazione ex-novo. Ci metti meno tempo e sei sicuro del risultato.

Io, ad esempio, ho un sistema molto stabile, però, per il fatto che Java e Flash non hanno un buon supporto su piattaforme x86_64 devo reinstallare tutto questa volta con una versione x86...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

nono basta reinstallare! adesso ho un sistema stabile, ben configurato e pochissimo tempo per stare dietro ad una installazione ex-novo con ripristino del backup.però adesso apro un post per vedere se qualcuno sa dirmi come tornare alla versione stable. a te, lex82, grazie davvero per le info!

----------

